# what different colours make what



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Say if you was to breed a bay mare with a grey stallion, what colour foal will that produce? Or a palimino and a black ? Or so on.. Just curious  
Would love some stories and pictures too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Color Calculator


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh thanks! Thats really handy.  would still love to see pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It would depend on the color the stallion was before he grayed out and whether or not the stallion carries two gray genes or just one.

If the stallion carries two gray genes (homozygous), the foals will _always_ be gray. 

If he has one gray gene (heterozygous), he has a 50% chance of passing the gray gene on, and 50% not. If the foal does not inherit the grey gene, it would depend on what color the stallion was before he grayed out because all gray horses are born a "normal" color, which the gray masks.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> It would depend on the color the stallion was before he grayed out and whether or not the stallion carries two gray genes or just one.
> 
> If the stallion carries two gray genes (homozygous), the foals will _always_ be gray.
> 
> If he has one gray gene (heterozygous), he has a 50% chance of passing the gray gene on, and 50% not. If the foal does not inherit the grey gene, it would depend on what color the stallion was before he grayed out because all gray horses are born a "normal" color, which the gray masks.


Thanks, makes alot of sense when you explain it like that.  also, a question.. 
I had a few spot appy he was all white with pink skin and one spot on his rump since he was born and we had him until he was 12. His skin was freckled around his face but fur white. What would you say this horse is? Would you just say he is a few spot appy and not white? I have always been confused about it. Ill attach a picture although its not real good but its the only one I have.. Thanks.  

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/7185635081/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I didnt look at the pic, but from the description I would say he sounds like a few spot appaloosa.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The picture wasn't helpful, as it only shows his face, but I would assume from your description that he is a fewspot.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeh thats what I thought!  no such thing as a white horse but id almost say he was the closest thing to one, apart from an albino lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

All three of these horses are white. Not albino, not double cream dilutes, and not grey. White.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

They are beautiful! Would they have white offspring aswell? I guess the only thing holding my gelding back from being white was his one spot! And freckled face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

They are all dominant white. It's a random mutation of the KIT gene. Once it has mutated, it becomes inheritable. All of these guys can pass it on. Currently I think there are 12 known mutations of Dominant white, with I think 5 of them having a test available.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh wow. theyre gorgeous. I guess AQHA is wrong then, because in one of their articles where they talk about the cream gene, they say there is no such thing as white/albino in horses, and that the closest you can get is cremello and perlino


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I took a look at the pedigree of the racehorse in the second pic, and it says he's a 3rd generation white horse


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I think that article is outdated... But with registeries like AQHA seem to be outdated with colors. To my knowledge Albino doesnt exist in horses since they die shortly after birth.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

No, whatever albinism exists in horses kills the foal in utero. White foals that die shortly after birth are Overo Lethal White Syndrome foals caused by two copies of the Frame Overo gene, hence why we constantly remind people to test their animals for Frame before breeding. 

And yes, the AQHA is very behind on colors. Today they had a "color specialist" on their facebook page answer questions. I corrected her comments a few times.. I got all excited that they had someone who knew their stuff to help owners out..nope. Le sigh.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh god Po, I saw that!


----------

